

Tern (JS type inference engine) reaches 15K stretch goal for editor integration - meryn
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/tern-intelligent-javascript-editing/x/2619041

======
meryn
You can vote on which editor you want Tern to be integrated with (aside from
emacs and vim): <http://ternjs.net/vote.html>

